# Ten years later, tobacco deal going up in smoke



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you read this one yet?

http://redtape.msnbc.com/2008/11/ten-years-later.html#posts


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

FriendlyFire said:


> Have you read this one yet?
> 
> http://redtape.msnbc.com/2008/11/ten-years-later.html#posts


Hilarious.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Umm, I wonder if that'll help out not passing the SCHIP coming up soon.... (still doubtful though).


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW, that's crazy.


----------

